# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Fizik Levizjet Harmonike.

## Ardit-Ghost

Pershendejte! e di se kjo tema eshte pak offtopic por ju nuk kishit section per fizike keshtu po e postoj ketu.


Desha te dija a mundeni mem ndihmu. Per te gjet Levizjet Harmonike.

Tek te gjitha deget.

Mekanika 
Mjekesia 
Ndertimi
Edhe deget e tjera  :buzeqeshje: 


Ju Lutem me ndihmoni se kam nje projekt per neser.

----------


## broken_smile

hidhi nje sy ketij linku... projekti eshte shume interesant  :buzeqeshje: 

http://www.cymaticsource.com/

----------

